# My beautiful Fiona Star (photos)



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep did photos of our family at the hospital and I wanted to share the photos. They posted them for me on an online gallery, so here is the information:

www.collages.net
username: Fiona
password: 11723


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh mama, they're just beautiful! She was a sweetie. I especially like the pictures of Fiona and Orion together. He looked like a really proud big brother.


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

what beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing.

~s.


----------



## SuzanneDeAz (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep did photos of our family at the hospital and I wanted to share the photos. They posted them for me on an online gallery, so here is the information:

www.collages.net
username: Fiona
password: 11723


Very nice song to go with a beautiful photo. The song reminds me of a prayer my mom and I use to pray before I went to sleep.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

She is beautiful


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

She is totally, totally stunning. The one of Orion stroking her feet just floored me ... so very precious.








Fiona Star


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

She's lovely, Star.

I hope it's OK-- our church has its service of remembrance tonight and DH is remembering Fiona Star. She's loved and missed by many, even those of us who might not have ever gotten to see her. We're grieving with you, mama.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful!

I really like the ones of Orion and Fiona. I like the one of her with the great big bow on her head...very cute. I also love all the ones of you and her. They did a great job of capturing such beautiful little one.

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

She's beautiful. Oh I have no words, thank you for sharing something so precious with us.








Fiona Star


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Rest peacefully, sweet Fiona.

She's gorgeous.

(((Starmama and starfamily)))


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

She's beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the photos of your beautiful Fiona.








You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Thank you so much for sharing your amazing images. What a precious gift. Much love to you


----------



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

She is so beautiful, and those are really nice photos, you can really see your family bond. Thanks for sharing, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful daughter with us














:


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you everyone









Oh thank you Annette, I don't mind at all, that's very sweet to know she'll be remembered by more people.

DH bought me a locket for christmas that has two photos of her in it, its very lovely and calming to have.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

those are amaaazing photos. i just loved 135 and 138 among all the others, but those just show you as a family and in one you were even able to give a smile and the other you kissed your son. you will cherish these forever and so her daddy and brother. thanks for sharing!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh what lovely pictures! Thank you for sharing







The photographer really did a wonderful job - she is gorgeous and beautiful and SO cute! Thank you so much - your daughter is just so precious... *HUGS hugs* XXXXX


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

oh, lisa. she is so beautiful. i have been thinking about you all so much.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mama - she is beautiful! What lovely photos.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you, StarMama, for sharing the pictures of your gorgeous daughter. I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is just aching for you and your family. Oh, I am a sobbing mess for you, actually.


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Your whole family is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

She's beautiful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

So beautiful mama.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Beautiful! What wonderful pictures. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

She is beautiful! Thanks for sharing







:


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful family. Fiona is just gorgeous!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Fiona is such a lovely little girl, and your family is beautiful. It took me about an hour to look at all of your photos. I had to stop to cry a bit after every few. It brings back so many memories... the look on your face, I saw that on my face in pictures. It's equal parts pride, love and heartbreak. Is the older woman your Mom? That is one regret I have is that my MIL and dd were near but it never even entered my head to have them come to the hospital. I feel bad that my dd never got to meet her younger sister.

I love the little headband with the bow. Was it handmade?

Many, many, many hugs sent to you and family.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

She's just lovely, mama. So beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing her with us.







:


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

gorgeous. I bet you look at them lots. I sure would be.

sharing your tears.....


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

That was my MIL there, both my parents passed away when I was a teenager (so seriously, wasn't I done with tragic death already?!)...

Yes, the headband with the bow was from etsy: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5609985 The bow she was wearing was pink, I also got a blue and red one too. *sigh*

Thank you all for the love and kind thoughts.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I thought you might have made her bow. She looks so beautiful in it.

If you ever need anything I'm always here to talk.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Your Fiona is so perfect and beautiful Starmama! Thank you so much for sharing the intimate photos with us. Your little Orion looks so sweet holding his baby sister. Much love to your family.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

She's lovely, her name fits her so well.

I didn't realize you were Bay Area, too. They did a great job. It's good to know Kaiser has such great support services.

The photos of Orion with Fiona are precious. How wonderful to have those photos.







s


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

You have a beautiful daughter. She is loved and will be missed by many. Peace to you Mama.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.









She is so perfect, so precious. Thanks for sharing the photos with us. I feel honored to see them. The photo quality is wonderful. You can really see how much love there is for Fiona.

I didn't know you lived in the Bay Area. When we used to be there, we've gone to that particular Kaiser hospital. I'm very familiar with it.


----------



## mountainmummy (Sep 12, 2007)

oh starmama.







Your pictures are so heartbreaking, and beautiful. They bring back so many memories, we too lost our daughter just shy of 39 weeks, and I remember bringing our 4 year old son in, trying to make sense of it for him. Absolutely foreign thing to try to do. Your family is beautiful, and I am glad you were able to get NILMDTS (I wish I'd known about them at the time) to secure some very tender and meaningful memories for you. I'm so sorry. Fiona is just perfect.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

what a lovely name for your daughter. i wanted to name my unborn baby back in 98' fiona too. my name is also lisa .i feel connected to your loss. may your heart heal but never forget.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh, she is so very beautiful. Sweet Fiona. Your entire family is beautiful, StarMama. Thank you for sharing those gorgeous shots with us. They are truly touching, and heartbreaking.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Mama, my heart breaks for you.







She is so, so beautiful and it's so obvious she is very loved and very missed. I'm sorry she couldn't stay here with you for long.


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful. Thank you for sharing and I am so sorry for her loss.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, such beautiful photos. I'm so sorry she had to get her wings.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

those pictures brought tears to my eyes mama. fiona is sooo beautiful.


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

those pictures are beautiful.

thank you for sharing them...they are a treasure.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

she's beautiful


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

I cried when I saw those pictures.. I'm sorry for the loss of your daughter and yes, those pictures were beautiful.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

I couldn't watch the whole thing, I'm sorry. I did see a few and she was beautiful.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

She's just beautiful. She looks a lot like her big brother. Thank you for sharing your beautiful daughter with us.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Fiona is beautiful. The slideshow is very moving and touching. Brings back so many memories (((HUGS)))


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

What a little beauty...so much like her Mommy.

For Fiona


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

For some reason every time I try to see the pictures it freezes up my computer.

I did see some though.. she is beautiful.. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

What a beautiful family you have. I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts. I loved the photos with your son's, DH's and Fiona's hands and feet.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

i am so sorry starmama. she is as beautiful as you.

all my love and blessings to and your family.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

My heart is just aching for you mama







Fiona is absolutely beautiful. I'm so, so very sorry. Those pics are such a treasure. You can feel the emotion emanating from them. Surrounding you with peace & love.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Fiona was very beautiful. The pictures definitely capture her beauty, the emotion, and the deep loss you all feel.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

What a beautiful baby.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

She is a beautiful baby.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

wow, what beautiful pictures. I love that they got the scale and head measurments.. there are so many things that you can't think of when this happens.. I sure with someone would have called NILMDTS for us..
Fiona is a lovely beautiful girl.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

sweety, words cannot convey my feelings









Thank you for sharing the photos, she is beautiful and I can't believe how big Orion has gotten.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Thank you so much for sharing such private pictures.

Fiona is beautiful.

So much love to you and your family, mama.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

What an honour, Star, to have you share those pictures with us. Those are truly indescribably beautiful. All of you are. Fiona is so precious and lovely.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh mama... I just wanted to tell you that I logged in to look at your beautiful baby. I've been mia from here for the holidays and your post is my first visit back. Stunning. Absolutely stunning... I honestly couldn't finish because the pictures moved me so deeply. I will finish later.. but what a georgous babe and the love in the images is gripping.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to look at my babe and post. Its wonderful to have her remembered and loved and honored as the little person she was.

Kristie, thank you, how very sweet of you.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Lisa, she is so beautiful. I have been waiting to see her beautiful face. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sending bg hugs your way.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh Starmama! She is so beautiful! I was in your ddc and you have been in my thoughts. What a beautiful, loving family to welcome such a perfect angel... Orion makes such a handsome big brother! I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so beautiful and what wonderful memory photos.


----------



## RMM1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, mama









I am so so sorry. What a beautiful, precious baby. I hope you find peace.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

Another ddc sister....









Thank you so much for sharing your photos with us. I was touched by them and her sweet little face. Sending much love and light to you and your family. I think of you often and you are in my heart, always.







:


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

StarMama, what gorgeous photos.
NILMDTS did a great job; (I wish I had
known about them when I lost my son.)
Thank you for sharing your beautiful Fiona.
I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you. I wish you had known about them with your son's birth too.


----------



## luckysam (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh mama, I am so so so so sorry. I hurt for you and your beautiful family over the passing of your perfect little angel.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Lisa, she was such a beautiful little girl, thank you for sharing these pictures with us. I am so sorry for you and your family and wish you as much peace and healing as possible







.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Lisa, we are thinking of you and remembering your beautiful daughter. May the new year bring you peace, hope, and joy.


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so sorry... she is beautiful.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the name Fiona, if I had had a girl, that was one of the names I wanted to pick. She is the picture of beauty and innocence, a perfect angel.

Hugs to you and your family. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh Lisa what a loss, what a beautiful little girl... She will always be yours, and orion is so proud and big and I wish I could hold you and hug you. I just wish it weren't so. She was beautiful


----------



## sandybemt (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep did photos of our family at the hospital and I wanted to share the photos. They posted them for me on an online gallery, so here is the information:

www.collages.net
username: Fiona
password: 11723

I am so very very sorry for your loss.







NILMDTS did an amazing job.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Fiona is beautiful, thank you for sharing her with us. I remember your posts back when you were pregnant with Orion and was deeply saddened to see such an update in your siggie.


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

Incredible lovely.


----------



## peanutmama (Jun 25, 2008)

she is beautiful. put tears in my eyes. wonderful, wonderful pictures. i am sorry for her loss.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful photos ! I am so sorry







s to you!!


----------

